# Forest Fantasy Shawl (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Available on Ravelry for USD 3.75 -
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-fantasy-2

Choose your favorite fantasy colors and create the forest or jungle of your dreams.

This asymmetrical (sideways knit) shawl incorporates the bamboo stitch, open lace stitch patterns, double running leaf stitch patterns, and a loose and leafy lace edging.  

When youre finished, wrap yourself in this light and luxurious lambswool and cotton blend thats sure start some conversations!

The finished measurements after blocking are: 
60x54x37 inches (152.5x137x94 cm)

I used 2 coast ombre packs available from the Tangled Yarns UK website (color range: geranium to ecru).

Intermediate knitting ability with some lace knitting experience is needed for this project.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very pretty!

Fiona. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Villagerbgl (May 13, 2014)

Neat! You are brave to do this beautiful


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! Just beautiful.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely shawl.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Enchanting, elegant & exquisite are the words I'd use to describe your shawl.

This is a challenge I'm ready to take on- will knit it in varies hues of blue... once my current projects are completed.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all - so glad you like the pattern. Hope you'll give it a try!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful shawl


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------

